# Quick Help on needle size for reconstitution please



## johnthejello (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey well it's my first time using peptides (CJC and GHRP) and I just recently placed the order for them, but also need to place an order for all the needles/syringes I will need. So I was wondering, is a typical 28-30 gauge 1/2 inch needle with 1cc capacity okay for drawing the bac. water and adding it to the peptide vials? I was reading a few guides on peptide reconstitution and some were saying that a lower gauge needle with higher capacity should be used, however, it would be MUCH simpler for me to just purchase one type of needle/syringe.

So is the slin pin enough for everything?

Thank you


----------



## johnthejello (Jul 7, 2012)

Also, one more question: I ordered the peptides, GHRP and CJC from a sponsor, Labpe. Do they include bac water with the peptides or will I have to purchase my own? 

Thank you


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 7, 2012)

a slin will work. just going to be slow. also most dont include bac.


----------



## johnthejello (Jul 7, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> a slin will work. just going to be slow. also most dont include bac.



Thanks so much, DetMuscle!!!


----------

